# skinny boxer



## tstrange (Jan 28, 2007)

I need some help. I have 2 boxers that have become very skinny since the weather has changed. No matter what I feed them I can't seem to put any weight back on them. I have tried feeding them chicken and rice with their dog feed, but that has done nothing. I have had them wormed recently and that did nothing either. I am very concerned and don't know what else to do before I can get them in to our regular vet. Please help


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Did you have a stool sample checked and a dewormer prescribed by the vet, or an over the counter dewormer from a petstore? OTC dewormers aren't terribly effective (and sometimes dangerous), and there's different dewormers for different parasites. Most vets will allow you to bring in a fecal sample to be checked without an office visit.


----------



## tstrange (Jan 28, 2007)

It was a pretty expensive otc dewormer that I got at the petstore. I don't know if it makes a difference, but it was one that is kept in a locked room that you have to ask for. Do you have any suggestions for short term help until I can get them into the vet on friday?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Take your dogs in and get a fecal float and a smear. It sounds like a tape worm and OTC dewormers won't take care of it!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I agree with the OTC wormers, they only work for some worms, not all...


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Are they outside dogs? It takes alot of extra calories for dogs to try to keep warm in cold weather, especially dogs with no protection from the elements like boxers that have no hair. I hope they have a warm place to go. You usually do need to increase food in the winter months.


----------



## Maril (Jan 29, 2007)

*Skinny Boxers*

Horrors! surely absolutely No One who cares about their dogs would have Boxers living outside! All 12 of my dogs are on Sentinel monthly, so they have no heartworms and no intestinal worms. I have had to treat two of them for tapes, but they were new rescues. My vet does complain that all of my dogs are too fat, but they're really not, she just likes to see ribs. My 2 boxers are very active, shiny and sleek. Absolutely, in to the vet!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd have to agree with Maril. Boxers have short coats, with no winter coat. Having a boxer and leaving them outside to harsh winter elements is not humane.

If they are not kept outside, I'd say a trip to the vets is in order, ASAP.

Depending on how much weight they'd lost, saying that it's not an awful lot, and there aren't any serious health issues, my guess would be that from lack of excersise perhaps they've lost their previous hearty appetite. Upping their excercise, perhaps some canned food, or chicken and rice like you mentioned. (All of this is of course if there is no known health issues)

Hope you figure this one out.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*read the post*

they never said they were outside all the time just as the weather has gotten colder yes she needs to take them to vet to be checked out for any thing that might be causing loss of weight maybe you need to add some high fat foods to diet to get weight up but what ever you do do it very slow you dod not want to cause a loose stoll they would ever loss more then you might also looking at what you are feeding them see what is made of


----------



## Nacho (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, after all this comotion, if you find that they're healthy, I STRONGLY recommend satin balls. This put some weight on my previous pit bull within a week.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

If you've had to recently treat two of them for Tapes, then it is even more possible the others have become infested. It often takes several treatments to get rid of tapes as well as religiously cleaning the yard to prevent reinfestation. Sentinal will prevent round, whip and hook worms, but it does NOTHING for tape worm. 

If it's not tape, get a 6 panel Thyroid done. Boxers are VERY prone to HIGH thyroid, which will show similar symptoms (inability to gain wieght, course coat ect.) I reccommend a 6 panel because it's more accurate. It will cost moreand you may have to strongly insist the vet do the right test. They usually try to take the easy way out and do a 3 panel in office.


----------

